# Fat burners??



## Jackass (Aug 30, 2007)

what do you guys think about fat burners, stuff like hot-rox, hydroxyvut etc Do these work at all??, or are they just scams like most other stuff. These are all ephedra free btw. I would love to get my hands on some clen, but i have had 2 orders seized, both were sent to seperate addresses  so my only option is legal stuff.


----------



## Tyrone (Aug 30, 2007)

Jackass said:
			
		

> what do you guys think about fat burners, stuff like hot-rox, hydroxyvut etc Do these work at all??, or are they just scams like most other stuff. These are all ephedra free btw. I would love to get my hands on some clen, but i have had 2 orders seized, both were sent to seperate addresses  so my only option is legal stuff.


Don't forget that there isn't a fat burner that will do anything for you better than diet will.  You won't even really notice a difference if your diet isn't already working for you...Adjust that first and give it some time.  

Once you were lean enough clen might be a good choice and maybe T3 if you know how to run the two correctly.  Unless you are doing competition or getting paid well to look a certain way it may not even be worth it.  However, I've ran them together with good results.  You could also use Synthetek's Metabolic Stimulator Syntheselen: http://www.synthetek.com/Products/Syntheselen/syntheselen.html in combination with their Lipid (Fat) Transporter Synthetine:  http://www.synthetek.com/Products/Synthetine/synthetine.html for a synergistic effect.   As for ECA(Ephedra based) just Private Mesage me.


----------



## da-sol (Aug 31, 2007)

BUMP for Tyrone's ECA Stack(Yes it has ephedra)
I have used it with great results.
It will give you a lot of energy and if your diet is in line will help you burn fat.
This is not a magic pill neither is clen it starts with your diet.


----------



## ASHOP (Oct 1, 2007)

Jackass said:
			
		

> what do you guys think about fat burners, stuff like hot-rox, hydroxyvut etc Do these work at all??, or are they just scams like most other stuff. These are all ephedra free btw. I would love to get my hands on some clen, but i have had 2 orders seized, both were sent to seperate addresses  so my only option is legal stuff.




ECA, CLEN and for the VERY EXPERIENCED,,,DNP...The only OTC's I used that worked contained EPHEDRA/EPHEDRINE


----------



## naase2004 (Feb 9, 2008)

*eca*

Bulk Nutrition has a decent eca stack. It is Viridis Labs Ephedrine 5.


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 10, 2008)

naase2004 said:
			
		

> Bulk Nutrition has a decent eca stack. It is Viridis Labs Ephedrine 5.


It says it has 100mg's of Ephedra Viridis(stems)...Hmmmmmmmmmmm.  If that was 100mg's of real Ephedra, it'd be WAY too much for a dosage of 1 cap IMO.

I'll be willing to bet the old school Ma Huang Extract works SOO much better.:afro:


----------



## naase2004 (Feb 10, 2008)

*eca*



			
				Tyrone said:
			
		

> It says it has 100mg's of Ephedra Viridis(stems)...Hmmmmmmmmmmm.  If that was 100mg's of real Ephedra, it'd be WAY too much for a dosage of 1 cap IMO.
> 
> I'll be willing to bet the old school Ma Huang Extract works SOO much better.:afro:


Good point Tyrone, thats another reason I am switching!!! I remember the first time I ever saw a real ECA stack. It use to come in a plain white bottle, had a silver label and big black letters that said STACKER. Ahhhhh those were the days.


----------



## wacobeshears (May 10, 2008)

at one time or another i've probably used any and all fat burners some better than others but there are two that come to mind as superior to all others, runner up would be "stimerex" and my personal favorite is "asia black". You won't find these at your local GNC or Vitamin SHoppe but Muscle Max does carry the stimerex and you can google the asia black.  The asia black will make you jittery and you can feel the increase in body temp. you will sweat and you will be bouncing off the walls, but it works.


----------



## alf (May 19, 2008)

cutting bf is a lifestyle change and would like to say +1 to everyones responses. 

You mentioned some thermos, thermos raise your body temp during work out which helps burn fat greatly during Cardio, there are two great articles in may 2008s muscle and fitness which is fast forward your fat loss that gives an excelent routine. Another article is enter the fat burn zone which is an article on raising your metabolism to a fat burning pace. Which has worked for my partner workout partner


----------



## seanf76 (Sep 15, 2008)

like the others said nothing is going to help without having a clean diet 
I was going to try the ECA stack but having a minor heart palputation i decided not to chance anything and have tried many otc fat burners that are ephedra free. Hydroxycut hardcore did nothing for me 
the only ones that i have used that worked are 
MHP DREN lost 5 lbs in a month 
ALR Lean Stack lost 5 lbs in a month 
Controlled Labs REDuction lost 8 lbs in a month and has the best thermo of all I never sweated so much and you could feel your temp rising and the energy lasted throughout the day


----------



## shielalou (Nov 13, 2009)

Is it a good idea to burn fats like drink tea? Does it truly burns?


----------



## rocco-x (Nov 13, 2009)

if your diet is on point and you've got your cardio down take a look at helios.one of the best i've seen.and can be used as a spot reducer.seen many a guy,and my share of women use it with great results.diet is the main ingredient.can't eat cheeseburgers all day and expect to get ripped abs now can we?


----------



## ASHOP (May 2, 2010)

rocco-x said:


> if your diet is on point and you've got your cardio down take a look at helios.one of the best i've seen.and can be used as a spot reducer.seen many a guy,and my share of women use it with great results.diet is the main ingredient.can't eat cheeseburgers all day and expect to get ripped abs now can we?



Your right,,,regardless of what you take or use, you must have diet correct and in order.


----------



## smithshn (Jun 5, 2010)

You can burn the fat by regular exercises and keep diet on food. Exercise can maintain your body to reduce or to increase in body as per your body requirements.


----------

